# Protien Skimmers?



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

What sort of protien skimmer would i need for a 35 UK gallon FOWLR tank?Any decent brands and some prices in £ please.

thanks very much

Betta5


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont know about prices in pounds, but you can check around online, aqua c remora's come highly recommended. and i have had lost of luck with my coralife super skimmer. i would look into either of those. relatively cheap. and work great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks leveldrummer


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I can tell you what not to get- Do not buy a SeaClone cause they suck.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi m8, 

The best i have used are the ones about TMC they would prop be in the Top 5 my one cost about £70 so now to much the only downer on it u have to have a huge powerhead in the water if u use it for a hang on. I think they do some in tank ones aswell. 

I have a Red sea Prizem deluxe skimmer for sale for £50 including postage all of it is missing the only bit that u will need to replace is the screw. If you are intrested contact me.


----------

